# Acanthoscurria brocklehursti



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 8, 2014)

Two weeks ago my adult 7" inch female Acanthoscurria brocklehursti molted and she looks great!

*Acanthoscurria brocklehursti Female*








Jose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 9, 2014)

The photo I posted of the Acanthoscurria brocklehursti on post #1 is a 7' inch female. I decided to post another photo of one of my old females that I use to have that was at 4.5". 


*Acanthoscurria braocklehursti Female*










Jose

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## klawfran3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Now I might be wrong and am taking a chance at sounding really dumb, but weren't Geniculata and Brocklehursti found to be synonymous? Like, same species?


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 10, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> Now I might be wrong and am taking a chance at sounding really dumb, but weren't Geniculata and Brocklehursti found to be synonymous? Like, same species?


Regional variations, but they shouldn't be mixed.  A taxonomist may come along and separate them again.  Many tarantulas have had their species and even genera changed in revisions.  Until there's DNA tests done on the entire family, a lot is tentative, and spiders are in the back of the line when it comes to public or private funding for such endeavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike41793 (Sep 10, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Regional variations, but they shouldn't be mixed.  A taxonomist may come along and separate them again.  Many tarantulas have had their species and even genera changed in revisions.  Until there's DNA tests done on the entire family, a lot is tentative, and spiders are in the back of the line when it comes to public or private funding for such endeavors.


Didn't think about it like that. That makes a lot of sense. I recently got a freebie brocklehursti sling and was going to relable it but I'll be sure to keep it seperate now. Lord knows there's enough muddying of genes already as it is in the hobby haha 

---------- Post added 09-10-2014 at 08:33 PM ----------

Awesome pics btw, Jose! I love the first one especially

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mike41793 said:


> Awesome pics btw, Jose!


Jose always has great pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 10, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Jose always has great pics.


He sure does!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks guys about my pictures.
I just realized that I misspelled brocklehursti on post #2. Now is to late for me to edit and correct the spelling. Moderators if you are able to correct the spelling please do. I would appreciate it. Thanks!


Jose


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 24, 2015)

*Another molt from a different female*

Here I have a different female that molted two weeks ago. This is not the same one from post #1.
I also took photo of the spermathecae just for kicks of this female.

*Acanthoscurria broklehursti - Female*






*Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Spermathecae*






*Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Spermathecae*






*Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Spermathecae*






*Acanthoscurria broklehursti - Female*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 25, 2015)

Man, those are such gorgeous T's. I cannot believe that everybody in the hobby does not have at least one of those or a geniculata!

Man, I am SUCH a fan-boy of the species!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 26, 2015)

As always, beautiful shots of some beautiful tarantulas, Jose! Thanks.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 11, 2015)

I took this photo with a flash camera, wanted to see how much difference she would look compare to daylight photo with no flash. She is the same female that is on post #9

*Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Female*


----------



## z32upgrader (Sep 11, 2015)

My baby _Acanthoscurria brocklehursti:
_https://www.dropbox.com/s/fuy38i9sh1k1wso/DSCF4560.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 11, 2015)

z32upgrader said:


> My baby _Acanthoscurria brocklehursti:
> _https://www.dropbox.com/s/fuy38i9sh1k1wso/DSCF4560.JPG?dl=0


 Ah! It's pretty cool to see their development from when they are born to adult. Cute little monster you have.


----------



## Pancakensyrup (Sep 12, 2015)

Dumb noob question time....are these same genus/type as an A. gen?

Awesome pics


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 12, 2015)

Pancakensyrup said:


> Dumb noob question time....are these same genus/type as an A. gen?
> 
> Awesome pics


 Yes same genus and brocklehursti is no longer a valid name for this spider. I still use the name brocklehursti but technically in the eyes of taxonomist is now Acanthoscuria sp. Therephosoides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 13, 2015)

Daylight photo no flash and nighttime photo with flash same camera. Almost same position. Same spider, which photo looks best?

*Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Female*






*Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Female*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pancakensyrup (Sep 13, 2015)

I like them both the daytime you can actually see her and the one with the flash makes her white bits pop


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyone like to pet me? I won't bite. He, he, he.


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 29, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Man, those are such gorgeous T's. I cannot believe that everybody in the hobby does not have at least one of those or a geniculata!
> 
> Man, I am SUCH a fan-boy of the species!


Same, since I got my brocklehursti I've definitely been a fan. 100% gonna have a few more in the future.
It's amazing how their white portions almost look pink after a molt. Certainly a pretty girl.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Daylight photo no flash and nighttime photo with flash same camera. Almost same position. Same spider, which photo looks best?
> 
> *Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Female*
> 
> ...


Day without flash.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Feb 29, 2016)

Stunning! These and an a.genic are up there on my wishlist right now!


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

Posts like these should be pinned if that feature is even available. Cross-breeding sullies unique pools that were separated from each other by topographical boundaries for thousands of years, and for a REASON.


----------

